

The Scale of the Universe (2012) - nxnfufunezn
http://htwins.net/scale2/

======
nogridbag
I'm always fascinated by this. Here's a few of my favorites:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udAL48P5NJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udAL48P5NJU)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEheh1BH34Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEheh1BH34Q)

[http://scaleofuniverse.com/universe-
large.jpg](http://scaleofuniverse.com/universe-large.jpg) (large image)

------
teh_klev
Although this has been featured on HN a few times before, I hadn't realised it
was put together by a couple 14 year old school kids. Well done them:

[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/page/scale-universe-cary-
mi...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/page/scale-universe-cary-michael-
huang-california-high-school-15573968)

------
amelius
And we are in the middle of this scale. I wonder if there is any significance
to that.

~~~
huxley
The significance is that the human is being used as the "measure of all
things"

The scale is based on the ratio to the size of a human being (human being = 1
or 10^0), so if we were in the middle that would be why we'd be there, but the
Planck Length is 10^-35 and "The Universe" is 10^27 so we aren't actually that
close to the middle.

~~~
vorg
That's a 10^-8 difference in scale at the top end, though if we use the size
of the human brain instead that's 10^-10 difference in scale. We're certain,
however, about the Planck length being the smallest scale but not whether "The
Observable Universe" is really the greatest distance. If some of the large
scale parameters of physics, e.g. the fine structure constant, vary depending
on position, then there could be a mathematical limit to the size of the
Universe, which could conceivably be 10^10 times the "Observable Universe".

------
msane
This is such a great demo. I saw this maybe a year ago and was just thinking
about it the other day. Huge nebulas larger than the galaxy are completely
mystifying.

